# March 30, 2018



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

John 18

*Jesus Arrested*

18 When he had finished praying, Jesus left with his disciples and crossed the Kidron Valley. On the other side there was a garden, and he and his disciples went into it.
2 Now Judas, who betrayed him, knew the place, because Jesus had often met there with his disciples. 3 So Judas came to the garden, guiding a detachment of soldiers and some officials from the chief priests and the Pharisees. They were carrying torches, lanterns and weapons.
4 Jesus, knowing all that was going to happen to him, went out and asked them, â€œWho is it you want?â€
5 â€œJesus of Nazareth,â€ they replied.
â€œI am he,â€ Jesus said. (And Judas the traitor was standing there with them.) 6 When Jesus said, â€œI am he,â€ they drew back and fell to the ground.
7 Again he asked them, â€œWho is it you want?â€
â€œJesus of Nazareth,â€ they said.
8 Jesus answered, â€œI told you that I am he. If you are looking for me, then let these men go.â€ 9 This happened so that the words he had spoken would be fulfilled: â€œI have not lost one of those you gave me.â€
10 Then Simon Peter, who had a sword, drew it and struck the high priestâ€™s servant, cutting off his right ear. (The servantâ€™s name was Malchus.)
11 Jesus commanded Peter, â€œPut your sword away! Shall I not drink the cup the Father has given me?â€
12 Then the detachment of soldiers with its commander and the Jewish officials arrested Jesus. They bound him 13 and brought him first to Annas, who was the father-in-law of Caiaphas, the high priest that year. 14 Caiaphas was the one who had advised the Jewish leaders that it would be good if one man died for the people.

*Peterâ€™s First Denial*

15 Simon Peter and another disciple were following Jesus. Because this disciple was known to the high priest, he went with Jesus into the high priestâ€™s courtyard, 16 but Peter had to wait outside at the door. The other disciple, who was known to the high priest, came back, spoke to the servant girl on duty there and brought Peter in.
17 â€œYou arenâ€™t one of this manâ€™s disciples too, are you?â€ she asked Peter.
He replied, â€œI am not.â€
18 It was cold, and the servants and officials stood around a fire they had made to keep warm. Peter also was standing with them, warming himself.

*The High Priest Questions Jesus*

19 Meanwhile, the high priest questioned Jesus about his disciples and his teaching.
20 â€œI have spoken openly to the world,â€ Jesus replied. â€œI always taught in synagogues or at the temple, where all the Jews come together. I said nothing in secret. 21 Why question me? Ask those who heard me. Surely they know what I said.â€
22 When Jesus said this, one of the officials nearby slapped him in the face. â€œIs this the way you answer the high priest?â€ he demanded.
23 â€œIf I said something wrong,â€ Jesus replied, â€œtestify as to what is wrong. But if I spoke the truth, why did you strike me?â€ 24 Then Annas sent him bound to Caiaphas the high priest.

*Peterâ€™s Second and Third Denials*

25 Meanwhile, Simon Peter was still standing there warming himself. So they asked him, â€œYou arenâ€™t one of his disciples too, are you?â€
He denied it, saying, â€œI am not.â€
26 One of the high priestâ€™s servants, a relative of the man whose ear Peter had cut off, challenged him, â€œDidnâ€™t I see you with him in the garden?â€ 27 Again Peter denied it, and at that moment a rooster began to crow.

*Jesus Before Pilate*

28 Then the Jewish leaders took Jesus from Caiaphas to the palace of the Roman governor. By now it was early morning, and to avoid ceremonial uncleanness they did not enter the palace, because they wanted to be able to eat the Passover. 29 So Pilate came out to them and asked, â€œWhat charges are you bringing against this man?â€
30 â€œIf he were not a criminal,â€ they replied, â€œwe would not have handed him over to you.â€
31 Pilate said, â€œTake him yourselves and judge him by your own law.â€
â€œBut we have no right to execute anyone,â€ they objected. 32 This took place to fulfill what Jesus had said about the kind of death he was going to die.
33 Pilate then went back inside the palace, summoned Jesus and asked him, â€œAre you the king of the Jews?â€
34 â€œIs that your own idea,â€ Jesus asked, â€œor did others talk to you about me?â€
35 â€œAm I a Jew?â€ Pilate replied. â€œYour own people and chief priests handed you over to me. What is it you have done?â€
36 Jesus said, â€œMy kingdom is not of this world. If it were, my servants would fight to prevent my arrest by the Jewish leaders. But now my kingdom is from another place.â€
37 â€œYou are a king, then!â€ said Pilate.
Jesus answered, â€œYou say that I am a king. In fact, the reason I was born and came into the world is to testify to the truth. Everyone on the side of truth listens to me.â€
38 â€œWhat is truth?â€ retorted Pilate. With this he went out again to the Jews gathered there and said, â€œI find no basis for a charge against him. 39 But it is your custom for me to release to you one prisoner at the time of the Passover. Do you want me to release â€˜the king of the Jewsâ€™?â€
40 They shouted back, â€œNo, not him! Give us Barabbas!â€ Now Barabbas had taken part in an uprising.

John 19

*Jesus Sentenced to Be Crucified*

19 Then Pilate took Jesus and had him flogged. 2 The soldiers twisted together a crown of thorns and put it on his head. They clothed him in a purple robe 3 and went up to him again and again, saying, â€œHail, king of the Jews!â€ And they slapped him in the face.
4 Once more Pilate came out and said to the Jews gathered there, â€œLook, I am bringing him out to you to let you know that I find no basis for a charge against him.â€ 5 When Jesus came out wearing the crown of thorns and the purple robe, Pilate said to them, â€œHere is the man!â€
6 As soon as the chief priests and their officials saw him, they shouted, â€œCrucify! Crucify!â€
But Pilate answered, â€œYou take him and crucify him. As for me, I find no basis for a charge against him.â€
7 The Jewish leaders insisted, â€œWe have a law, and according to that law he must die, because he claimed to be the Son of God.â€
8 When Pilate heard this, he was even more afraid, 9 and he went back inside the palace. â€œWhere do you come from?â€ he asked Jesus, but Jesus gave him no answer. 10 â€œDo you refuse to speak to me?â€ Pilate said. â€œDonâ€™t you realize I have power either to free you or to crucify you?â€
11 Jesus answered, â€œYou would have no power over me if it were not given to you from above. Therefore the one who handed me over to you is guilty of a greater sin.â€
12 From then on, Pilate tried to set Jesus free, but the Jewish leaders kept shouting, â€œIf you let this man go, you are no friend of Caesar. Anyone who claims to be a king opposes Caesar.â€
13 When Pilate heard this, he brought Jesus out and sat down on the judgeâ€™s seat at a place known as the Stone Pavement (which in Aramaic is Gabbatha). 14 It was the day of Preparation of the Passover; it was about noon.
â€œHere is your king,â€ Pilate said to the Jews.
15 But they shouted, â€œTake him away! Take him away! Crucify him!â€
â€œShall I crucify your king?â€ Pilate asked.
â€œWe have no king but Caesar,â€ the chief priests answered.
16 Finally Pilate handed him over to them to be crucified.

*The Crucifixion of Jesus*

So the soldiers took charge of Jesus. 17 Carrying his own cross, he went out to the place of the Skull (which in Aramaic is called Golgotha). 18 There they crucified him, and with him two othersâ€"one on each side and Jesus in the middle.
19 Pilate had a notice prepared and fastened to the cross. It read: jesus of nazareth, the king of the jews. 20 Many of the Jews read this sign, for the place where Jesus was crucified was near the city, and the sign was written in Aramaic, Latin and Greek. 21 The chief priests of the Jews protested to Pilate, â€œDo not write â€˜The King of the Jews,â€™ but that this man claimed to be king of the Jews.â€
22 Pilate answered, â€œWhat I have written, I have written.â€
23 When the soldiers crucified Jesus, they took his clothes, dividing them into four shares, one for each of them, with the undergarment remaining. This garment was seamless, woven in one piece from top to bottom.
24 â€œLetâ€™s not tear it,â€ they said to one another. â€œLetâ€™s decide by lot who will get it.â€
This happened that the scripture might be fulfilled that said,
â€œThey divided my clothes among them
and cast lots for my garment.â€

So this is what the soldiers did.
25 Near the cross of Jesus stood his mother, his motherâ€™s sister, Mary the wife of Clopas, and Mary Magdalene. 26 When Jesus saw his mother there, and the disciple whom he loved standing nearby, he said to her, â€œWoman, here is your son,â€ 27 and to the disciple, â€œHere is your mother.â€ From that time on, this disciple took her into his home.

*The Death of Jesus*

28 Later, knowing that everything had now been finished, and so that Scripture would be fulfilled, Jesus said, â€œI am thirsty.â€ 29 A jar of wine vinegar was there, so they soaked a sponge in it, put the sponge on a stalk of the hyssop plant, and lifted it to Jesusâ€™ lips. 30 When he had received the drink, Jesus said, â€œIt is finished.â€ With that, he bowed his head and gave up his spirit.
31 Now it was the day of Preparation, and the next day was to be a special Sabbath. Because the Jewish leaders did not want the bodies left on the crosses during the Sabbath, they asked Pilate to have the legs broken and the bodies taken down. 32 The soldiers therefore came and broke the legs of the first man who had been crucified with Jesus, and then those of the other. 33 But when they came to Jesus and found that he was already dead, they did not break his legs. 34 Instead, one of the soldiers pierced Jesusâ€™ side with a spear, bringing a sudden flow of blood and water. 35 The man who saw it has given testimony, and his testimony is true. He knows that he tells the truth, and he testifies so that you also may believe. 36 These things happened so that the scripture would be fulfilled: â€œNot one of his bones will be broken,â€ 37 and, as another scripture says, â€œThey will look on the one they have pierced.

*The Burial of Jesus*

38 Later, Joseph of Arimathea asked Pilate for the body of Jesus. Now Joseph was a disciple of Jesus, but secretly because he feared the Jewish leaders. With Pilateâ€™s permission, he came and took the body away. 39 He was accompanied by Nicodemus, the man who earlier had visited Jesus at night. Nicodemus brought a mixture of myrrh and aloes, about seventy-five pounds. 40 Taking Jesusâ€™ body, the two of them wrapped it, with the spices, in strips of linen. This was in accordance with Jewish burial customs. 41 At the place where Jesus was crucified, there was a garden, and in the garden a new tomb, in which no one had ever been laid. 42 Because it was the Jewish day of Preparation and since the tomb was nearby, they laid Jesus there.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

"Then Pilate took Jesus and had him flogged."

Look up Roman flogging. This is what was done to my Savior. He did it for me *before* He was crucified. Imagine walking to your crucifixion mostly dead, only to finish dying on the cross.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

jdipper1 said:


> "Then Pilate took Jesus and had him flogged."
> 
> Look up Roman flogging. This is what was done to my Savior. He did it for me *before* He was crucified. Imagine walking to your crucifixion mostly dead, only to finish dying on the cross.
> 
> ...


I can truly only imagine. It is powerful to stop and reflect on the pain and suffering Jesus endured. All glory be to our Lord and Savior. The one true king.

I pray today that all of you have a very blessed Good Friday and Easter weekend. I pray for all of the lost souls in this world that someone might cross their paths and lead them to the healing grace of our Lord Jesus.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sometimes I just try to imagine being in the crowds there in Jerusalem watching Jesus beaten and bloody and caring his Cross. A lot of times I wonder if I would have the courage to step up next to Him, in front of the crowds of hate and brutal Roman soldiers and help him carry it like Simon did even though Simon didn't volunteer He was ordered, but I wish I would have the courage to help Him carry that cross. Jesus and his salvation is the reason why I even post Scripture on 2cool. So all can hear God's word and find salvation and hope.


----------

